# Women and roundabouts



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Probably covered many times but Jesus H Christ, what is it with Women and roundabouts [smiley=bigcry.gif] I drive a lot with my job and on Tuesday counted the number of women who completely stopped at a roundabout in front of me when you could see there was nothing anywhere near approaching the roundabout. Stopped counting at 20 and every single one was a women, either that or men dressed as women  I swear they do it just to annoy me. I just want to grab them and say why the fuck did you stop when you can see a mile off there is nothing coming! Ok stress released. I'll start counting again tomorrow. Try counting yourself and let me know how you get on in case it is just me :?: ....this could be a thread all of it's own :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

billypicard1 said:


> Probably covered many times but Jesus H Christ, what is it with Women and roundabouts [smiley=bigcry.gif] I drive a lot with my job and on Tuesday counted the number of women who completely stopped at a roundabout in front of me when you could see there was nothing anywhere near approaching the roundabout. Stopped counting at 20 and every single one was a women, either that or men dressed as women  I swear they do it just to annoy me. I just want to grab them and say why the fuck did you stop when you can see a mile off there is nothing coming! Ok stress released. I'll start counting again tomorrow. Try counting yourself and let me know how you get on in case it is just me :?: ....this could be a thread all of it's own :lol:


Not just women that do this. Plenty of men do this and it's just as annoying.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

One that happens that nips my spuds is. You are coming to a junction and someone's having difficulty merging out, or in a street and you come head to head and want to give way. 
You flash your headlights...... nothing :-| you flash them again, she is looking directly at you :?: :?: .... you flash them frantically AGAIN. " go you stupid cow gooooooo" you end up driving on anyway. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

(DISCLAIMER : I'm not trying to come across sexist. But it is simply a fact that 99% of the time this happens it's a woman.)


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

and people that stay in the left hand lane to go right around the roundabout and then pull faces at you and threaten you when you are in the correct lane indicating to move over


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

It's the law in Norfolk! 
Also for right turns too; to stop, and apply handbrake, before looking! :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

corradoman said:


> and people that stay in the left hand lane to go right around the roundabout and then pull faces at you and threaten you when you are in the correct lane indicating to move over


fucking does my head in aswell...fucktards!!!....

I just beep the shit out of them!!!!....you should see them....looking in their rear view mirror, like stupid cocktards!!!!....No you twat, i'm coming onto your side!...you're in the wrong lane!!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> I just *beat* the shit out of them!!!!....you should see them....looking in their rear view mirror, like stupid cocktards!!!!....No you twat, i'm coming onto your side!...you're in the wrong lane!!!


Fixed it for you


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Flashing your lights doesn't mean anything except "here I am". Try gesturing, then give up and leave them to their own battle.

p.s. If a car flashes me on my bike, I slow down and check my mirrors.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just to defend us women - we don't all do it - drives me nuts too!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Right we've got one, attack Cloud, :lol: just joking Cloud, your right though it's not all women, just 99.9% of them, I'm not sexist by the way, just accurate :wink: now I'm off to do the ironing before the wife reads this


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

billypicard1 said:


> now I'm off to do the ironing before the wife reads this


 :lol: :lol:

PS. I agree about the majority of women drivers (and many men)!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

majority of women yes........but men do too!!!!!!!! be very careful.......lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

billypicard1 said:


> Probably covered many times but Jesus H Christ, what is it with Women and roundabouts [smiley=bigcry.gif] I drive a lot with my job and on Tuesday counted the number of women who completely stopped at a roundabout in front of me when you could see there was nothing anywhere near approaching the roundabout. Stopped counting at 20 and every single one was a women, either that or men dressed as women  I swear they do it just to annoy me. I just want to grab them and say why the fuck did you stop when you can see a mile off there is nothing coming! Ok stress released. I'll start counting again tomorrow. Try counting yourself and let me know how you get on in case it is just me :?: ....this could be a thread all of it's own :lol:


That's better than men approaching the round-about on the inside lane (two lanes leading up to the round-about) but turning right in front of me when I'm going straight on approaching the round-about in the outside lane :evil:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

really, on the road you have to be prepared for people to anything at all and be prepared for it,, generally if someone stops unnessesarily in front of me i just try to go round them,, no point in sittin like a clown blowing your horn at someone who doesnt even know they done anything wrong ! :roll: :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What about people who decide to be kind to someone waiting to pull out of a side road and so take charge of the flowing traffic and without indicating to stop (because they are not turning but probably they are flashing their lights and smiling thinking that means something which it does not), stop suddenly in the middle of the road, not thinking that the traffic behind them on a major road, all suddenly having to brake hard, have priority and if someone were to overtake thinking they had broken down they could be a contributory cause of an accident. :roll:

It's far safer if everyone just kept to the highway code rather than make up their own rules as they go along causeing confusion and chaos.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What drives me mad is "throughabouts". Where there are two lanes into the roundabout clearly marked left lane straight on and left, right lane turn right. Those in the left lane go straight through the roundabout (rather than holding the lane) obliviously cutting up those legitimately turning right. :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Annoys me too - just laziness and selfishness. The same motivations seem to apply with people who don't slow down or deviate for mini roundabouts and think people already on them have no right to be there and should get out of their way. It's a roundabout not a crossroad with through priority! :roll:


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

+1 on that, which brings us back to my original point! Did you count how many of them were women :lol: sorry Cloud and Lollypop, been a while since you took some more stick lol, you can't get off that easy :wink: right I'm off to do more ironing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

billypicard1 said:


> Did you count how many of them were women


I did and do, and where I live there are more men than women who behave like doodahs on round-abouts :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> billypicard1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you count how many of them were women
> ...


Love it 

I know many men who have driven like absolute twats round a roundabout and fucked their car.....one of which was recent a ex's s2000 is sat with one of the rear wheels laying on the floor where he went round the roundabout like a knob, he did the same with his last car but he ended up writing that off......

J
xx


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

:lol: I also see many men who drive like twats at roundabouts, however I see 10 times as many women who don't know what a roundabout is and it's purpose....let's just stick to roundabouts otherwise we could go on forever about all their other faults :lol: are you seeing red yet lollypop :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

billypicard1 said:


> :lol: I also see many men who drive like twats at roundabouts, however I see 10 times as many women who don't know what a roundabout is and it's purpose....let's just stick to roundabouts otherwise we could go on forever about all their other faults :lol: are you seeing red yet lollypop :wink:


nope because the likeliness is I'm probably a much better driver than most men anyway :-*

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> billypicard1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you count how many of them were women
> ...


yes and that is the same where i live, ( tho there are probably less roundabouts ! ) but of course there are , like everywhere, many more men than there are women driving,, but percentage wise there are many more women than men behaving badly on the road, not just roundabouts ,, accepted , there are plenty of men also !!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, men are responsible for more accidents than women, and are charged with more motoring offences than women.

The only thing this thread really shows is that perception and opinion aren't a reliable way to judge something that can be empirically measured. Go on a BMW forum and a lot of members will say that Audi owners are terrible drivers. Come on here and you get the opposite view. Both groups will be convinced they've seen the evidence with their own eyes. Both groups will have seen no such evidence, and it will all be down to preconceived ideas and expectations influencing their view of events.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Well, men are responsible for more accidents than women, and are charged with more motoring offences than women.
> 
> The only thing this thread really shows is that perception and opinion aren't a reliable way to judge something that can be empirically measured. Go on a BMW forum and a lot of members will say that Audi owners are terrible drivers. Come on here and you get the opposite view. Both groups will be convinced they've seen the evidence with their own eyes. Both groups will have seen no such evidence, and it will all be down to preconceived ideas and expectations influencing their view of events.


I'm my opinion Audi drivers are some of the most aggressive and selfish on the roads. Defiantly taken that torch from the beemer drivers in my opinion.

Eejits in white rangerovers are nipping at their heels though 

Just my opinion, no facts stated :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I'm my opinion Audi drivers are some of the most aggressive and selfish on the roads. Defiantly taken that torch from the beemer drivers in my opinion.
> 
> Eejits in white rangerovers are nipping at their heels though
> 
> Just my opinion, no facts stated :wink:


Audi Q7 drivers seem to think they are driving wide width lorries IMO and are by far the worst "road hoggers" but thats IMO

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm my opinion Audi drivers are some of the most aggressive and selfish on the roads. Defiantly taken that torch from the beemer drivers in my opinion.
> ...


Maybe Jess you should have bought a Q7?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

t scienc


Spandex said:


> Well, men are responsible for more accidents than women, and are charged with more motoring offences than women.
> 
> The only thing this thread really shows is that perception and opinion aren't a reliable way to judge something that can be empirically measured. Go on a BMW forum and a lot of members will say that Audi owners are terrible drivers. Come on here and you get the opposite view. Both groups will be convinced they've seen the evidence with their own eyes. Both groups will have seen no such evidence, and it will all be down to preconceived ideas and expectations influencing their view of events.


well of course there are,, there are ten times as many on the roads,, its not rocket science,, just the law if averages !!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> t scienc
> 
> 
> Spandex said:
> ...


That's not what the 'law of averages' means.

Ok, firstly, there aren't ten times as many on the roads. The figures as of 2012 were around 19 million men vs 16.5 million women license holders. The number of license holders with access to a vehicle is similarly weighted. As for the accidents, *a higher percentage* of men are involved in accidents than women. This is calculated as a percentage of men and women on insurers databases, so isn't skewed by the number of each gender on the roads.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I drive a lot of miles and see a lot of poor driving the vast majority by males.

I smile and just carry on don't see the point getting stressed about it as I believe it just affects my own driving if I do.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

obviously " having access to a vehicle " and actually being on the road in controll of a vehicle ( itself a debatable point in many instances ! ) is a very different thing considering almost 90% of vehicles seen on the road are being driven by a man !!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


I don't need another equivalent to a chelsea tractor 

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> obviously " having access to a vehicle " and actually being on the road in controll of a vehicle ( itself a debatable point in many instances ! ) is a very different thing considering almost 90% of vehicles seen on the road are being driven by a man !!


My initial reaction is "bollocks", but I'll be polite and point out that this is completely unfounded, statistically unlikely and based on no logic at all. Good work!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> almost 90% of vehicles seen on the road are being driven by a man !!


Hmmm, that may have been correct some 30 years ago. I suspect that these days it's probably more like 60:40 male/female drivers


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > obviously " having access to a vehicle " and actually being on the road in controll of a vehicle ( itself a debatable point in many instances ! ) is a very different thing considering almost 90% of vehicles seen on the road are being driven by a man !!
> ...


 Bollocks then!
_Content and presentation_. :roll:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> One that happens that nips my spuds is. You are coming to a junction and someone's having difficulty merging out, or in a street and you come head to head and want to give way.
> You flash your headlights...... nothing :-| you flash them again, she is looking directly at you :?: :?: .... you flash them frantically AGAIN. " go you stupid cow gooooooo" you end up driving on anyway. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> (DISCLAIMER : I'm not trying to come across sexist. But it is simply a fact that 99% of the time this happens it's a woman.)


To be fair I'm cautious when people flash me to go through since the whole flash for cash thing, those who don't know- there's people who flash and let you through then dive into you and say you pulled out in front of them - then they sue you for whip lash etc

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> My initial reaction is "bollocks", but I'll be polite and point out that this is completely unfounded, statistically unlikely and based on no logic at all. Good work!


For once I agree with you (facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

spaceplace said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > One that happens that nips my spuds is. You are coming to a junction and someone's having difficulty merging out, or in a street and you come head to head and want to give way.
> ...


Flashing should only be for attracting attention to your presence - nothing more - no hidden or impled meanings like _'I'm letting you pull out,'_ it can lead to confusion with for example someone you are not intending, thinking you are flashing them, or the person you are flashing thinking that others will also make way for them now you have flashed - it's all dangeros assumptions and leads to accidents. People should stick to rights of way as defined by the Highway code so everyone keeps to the same set of rules and things are predictable.

It bugs me when I'm on the motorway; I indicate to overtake and then some car way behind me flashes me - why? I wouldn't have indicated to pull out unless it was clear to do so. There's no need to attract my attention - oh no you are just 'being kind' to let me know that you have seen my indication and that you are not going to accelerate and box me in - or is it that you were suddenly going to accelerate with your rocket motor and now you are annoyed - or perhaps you like my car. I've no idea what you are thinking! Stop needlessly flashing - it just re-enforces a dangerous use of headlights. Now, when I come across slow traffic and flash them to attract their attention that I'm coming past - some prat will as like as not pull out in front of me thinking I'm inviting him to do so and I like doing emergency stops ARGH :evil: - that's all down to 'kind' people propagating an erronious use of headlights Grrr...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> majority of women yes........but men do too!!!!!!!! be very careful.......lol
> 
> J
> xx


Agreed with this


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

John-H said:


> Flashing should only be for attracting attention to your presence - nothing more - no hidden or impled meanings like _'I'm letting you pull out,'_ it can lead to confusion with for example someone you are not intending, thinking you are flashing them, or the person you are flashing thinking that others will also make way for them now you have flashed - it's all dangeros assumptions and leads to accidents. People should stick to rights of way as defined by the Highway code so everyone keeps to the same set of rules and things are predictable.


I saw this on a police stop camera action traffic cops programs.

There was a gap, with a police car coming one way, and a lorry the other.

The police car flashed the lorry, the lorry driver took this as indication to come through the car, which he did.

The police driver then stopped the lorry, saying the lorry had caused him to take avoiding action, as the flash was to show his presence, not let the lorry through! What a git!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> obviously " having access to a vehicle " and actually being on the road in controll of a vehicle ( itself a debatable point in many instances ! ) is a very different thing considering almost 90% of vehicles seen on the road are being driven by a man !!


I do love a good statistic... So, rather than just stick to my initial technical assessment of "bollocks", I've found the riveting 'DfT National Travel Survey', which is an annual report on our transport usage. I imagine it's slightly more accurate than the 'Jim Davidson National Travel Survey' that you seem to be using...



> since 1995/97 the average number of car driver trips by men has fallen by 17% and average distance travelled fell by 20%. This compares to a 12% increase in car driver trips and a 25% increase in distance travelled by women. However, men still drive nearly twice as many miles per year than women (4,291 miles compared with 2,475 miles). Differences in car usage over time are closely related to the differences seen in licence holding.


The latest publication measures up to 2012, so we can expect the gap between men and women to have narrowed even further over the last two years, if this trend continues.

In case you want to actually learn something rather than relying on uneducated guesses, the report is here:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/243957/nts2012-01.pdf


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I know lorries will flash another lorry that's overtaking it to show that it's passed and that's it's clear to pull back in, I do flash people and let them out sometimes, if I'm in heavy traffic and in no rush and someone's waiting to join the que from the left I will often flash them and let them out, (-because I'm nice  but these flash for cash scammers will just floor it as soon as you pull out so they hit you and then they just say you pulled out in front of them. It's the same as when people indicate to pull into a junction you are pulling out of , you should never assume they are actually going to pull in as this is another scam they do with the same results ( or their indicator is stuck on) as said just do what you know you are legally allowed to do ans follow the highway code. My sister had her wrote off by someone indicating and then not turning Off, it happens

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

spaceplace said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > One that happens that nips my spuds is. You are coming to a junction and someone's having difficulty merging out, or in a street and you come head to head and want to give way.
> ...


If you want to let someone go/pull out in front of you, never ever flash the lights as this can lead to accidents. Simply sit and wait if you're not causing a huge tail-back


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well,, this morning i didnt have time to consult the national office for statistics before i left to travel down to the garage where i was fitting my brand new 6 pot brembos, but i did however decide to carry out a little research of my own to forward to those whoo are somewhat more concerned with statistics and dont bother to use some common sense and / or general observatory skills,, so i counted the first 40 vehicles travelling in the opposite direction to me whilst on my journey,, well well,, there were 29male drivers and some 11 female,, this was a random check and from what i could see was the normal every day situation.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> well,, this morning i didnt have time to consult the national office for statistics before i left to travel down to the garage where i was fitting my brand new 6 pot brembos, but i did however decide to carry out a little research of my own to forward to those whoo are somewhat more concerned with statistics and dont bother to use some common sense and / or general observatory skills,, so i counted the first 40 vehicles travelling in the opposite direction to me whilst on my journey,, well well,, there were 29male drivers and some 11 female,, this was a random check and from what i could see was the normal every day situation.


You have a very unusual definition of 'common sense'. For me, for example, it's common sense that a sample size of 40 would be classed as (to use a scientific term) 'piss poor'. Yet for you, it's perfectly fine.

I can give another example. For me, it's common sense that 29 males out of 40 drivers doesn't equal "almost 90%". Yet for you, that's exactly what it equals.

You see Roddy, I have enough common sense to know my own observations are never going to be as expansive, impartial and balanced as those statistics you're so dismissive of. In contrast, you don't seem to have the common sense to understand that your perception of the world is merely that. A perception.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

he he this is funny its kinda like 2+2 = 1,000,000 lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am not being dismissive of statistics but rather those poor souls who have no mind of their own nor are able to just look around them ,, believe it or not,, there are people who can go throo a whole day , safely healthy and sucessfully , make , take and do decisions and actions without ever referring to the office of statistics,,, just be brave mate, go out into the big world a nd have a look around you,, it is not really very scary.
remember,, " there are lies, damned lies. and then there are statistics "


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


I think of you're crawling along at 3mph in traffic ,stopping and flashing someone to let them out isn't going to cause an accident

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> i am not being dismissive of statistics but rather those poor souls who have no mind of their own nor are able to just look around them ,, believe it or not,, there are people who can go throo a whole day , safely healthy and sucessfully , make , take and do decisions and actions without ever referring to the office of statistics,,, just be brave mate, go out into the big world a nd have a look around you,, it is not really very scary.
> remember,, " there are lies, damned lies. and then there are statistics "


So many assumptions Roddy. You think you have to choose one or the other? I'm perfectly able to make decisions and take actions without referring to statistics - I do so every day on a regular basis (unlike you though, I don't feel this requires any element of bravery). But, I'm not stupid enough to think that my own personal experiences are statistically significant, which is why I prefer not to make sweeping, inaccurate statements on a public forum based solely on what I happen to have observed. If, for some reason, I do post something that is based purely on personal experience, I'll make that very clear so that people can take it with the pinch of salt it rightly deserves.

Your problem is that you think so highly of your own opinion and observations that you don't feel you need to look beyond them. There *is* a big world out there and you are deliberately ignoring it.

But, back to the point... now that your own observations have failed to back up your ridiculous statement, do you want to take it back?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

spaceplace said:


> I think of you're crawling along at 3mph in traffic ,stopping and flashing someone to let them out isn't going to cause an accident
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


In all likelihood not but if it does happen you will share the blame


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> > I think of you're crawling along at 3mph in traffic ,stopping and flashing someone to let them out isn't going to cause an accident
> ...


I doubt the insurance company would agree about that.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

spandy,, you really are a very twisted person sometimes,,, perhaps if you read myy post you will see that i said something about it being random,,, read what i write,, not what you decide to to put into it,, ( in your usual manner ) ,, believe me,, i do live in the real world , not in your theoretical and statistical one,,, any way if you cant discus with out being an arrogant arsehole,, just dont bother.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> spandy,, you really are a very twisted person sometimes,,, perhaps if you read myy post you will see that i said something about it being random,,, read what i write,, not what you decide to to put into it,, ( in your usual manner ) ,, believe me,, i do live in the real world , not in your theoretical and statistical one,,, any way if you cant discus with out being an arrogant arsehole,, just dont bother.


Roddy, I think you misunderstand me. We don't need your guesstimates of the proportion of male to female drivers. We don't need the results of your pseudo-random tests. We have the official figures. The figures are based on data from the real world, not just the small portion of it you get to witness.

It's an interesting definition of arrogance that you have there. Most people would say it's pretty arrogant to sit there bloody-mindedly defending your position in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary, but instead you decide I'm the arrogant one.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TBH , I don't give a damn what you say or think ,, you are such twistd devious individual ,,, you remind me of a girl I once had the misfortune to know ,,,, you can take your opinions and your statistics and stick them where the. Sun don't shine ,,,,, I am glad that in my little world I don't , often , have to deal with people like you ,, bye


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

With your head buried that far into the sand, I'm surprised you have to deal with anyone at all...

Bye, bye,,, Ro, ddy,


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

What about indecisive people at roundabouts? I was behind a woman a few months ago, in the left lane of a 2 lane approach. We were both turning left and there was an articulated lorry in the right hand lane, turning right. The lorry entered the roundabout and so did the woman in front of me. I checked to my right, while also moving forward, to make sure that I was going to get out as well and she'd changed her mind :evil: decided to wait until the lorry had gone.
And guess what, as I went into the back of her, it was my fault :evil:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

SteviedTT said:


> What about indecisive people at roundabouts? I was behind a woman a few months ago, in the left lane of a 2 lane approach. We were both turning left and there was an articulated lorry in the right hand lane, turning right. The lorry entered the roundabout and so did the woman in front of me. I checked to my right, while also moving forward, to make sure that I was going to get out as well and she'd changed her mind :evil: decided to wait until the lorry had gone.
> And guess what, as I went into the back of her, it was my fault :evil:


Well at least you know it was your fault


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > What about indecisive people at roundabouts? I was behind a woman a few months ago, in the left lane of a 2 lane approach. We were both turning left and there was an articulated lorry in the right hand lane, turning right. The lorry entered the roundabout and so did the woman in front of me. I checked to my right, while also moving forward, to make sure that I was going to get out as well and she'd changed her mind :evil: decided to wait until the lorry had gone.
> ...


I knew I'd be blamed as soon as it happened, but I considered it extremely unfair that I should be held to blame. There was clearly enough room for her to get out and enough room for me to follow her. If she'd been displaying L plates I'd have been more cautious, but to suddenly slam your brakes on like that, when there was enough room to go, as far as I'm concerned, she caused the accident in that situation and the driver behind should not automatically be at fault.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

SteviedTT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > SteviedTT said:
> ...


Sorry m8, but as harsh as it sounds when you rear end someone you are always at fault. You can't blame a stationary object when you drive into it, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> What about indecisive people at roundabouts? I was behind a woman a few months ago, in the left lane of a 2 lane approach. We were both turning left and there was an articulated lorry in the right hand lane, turning right. The lorry entered the roundabout and so did the woman in front of me. I checked to my right, while also moving forward, to make sure that I was going to get out as well and she'd changed her mind :evil: decided to wait until the lorry had gone.
> And guess what, as I went into the back of her, it was my fault :evil:


but to be fair steve,, as you had already seen that it was a woman then you should have expected the worst,,,,,, sorry if that seems sexist, but even if i dont have a bank load of statistics to back it up it is certainly my observations over many years of driving, and judging by this thread it is common held view..


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Lesson learnt, I now give ALL (or should that just be 99.9%) women and old people in hats all the room in the world.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

SteviedTT said:


> Lesson learnt, I now give ALL (or should that just be 99.9%) women and old people in hats all the room in the world.


No m8, just believe EVERY other road user a complete and utter idiot and you should do fine. Take nobody for granted.

That's what I do


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you ever rode a motorbike, you assume they are all out to kill you. It's the safest mindset for driving a car too.
The look-left when making a turn is called the life saver look.


----------

